# What is your major ?



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

Curious to know what you guys are majoring in or majored in, are you happy with your major and do you think it will help you get a job related to your field ?


Thanks


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

I just decided to change it, it's going to be Health Sciences when I go back next month. And yes I think it will.


----------



## Vicious777 (Dec 13, 2015)

Leenalee said:


> Curious to know what you guys are majoring in or majored in, are you happy with your major and do you think it will help you get a job related to your field ?
> 
> Thanks


Planning on majoring in Accounting with a minor in IT when i head off to college in a bit


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

human sexuality


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Physics. May change it to engineering.not sure when I'll go back either.


----------



## ellirpa (Dec 29, 2015)

Speech & Language Pathology. Which is funny, because I can't even converse with people, so that's gonna go down the drain :laugh:


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

My major used to be accounting but I changed it to business administration..... And I don't know what I want my career to be, all I know is that I want an office job.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

IT Security, wish I would have gone into something involving Chemistry/Materials research instead.


----------



## Solomon The Wise (Dec 30, 2015)

As of right now, mine is Electrical Engineering.
I haven't gone to college yet, but I've been told that what I know is already at a college level (probably entry or mid level, but EE is a big field ... HAHA, pun intended!).

-Ben


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

My major is hopefully going to be Economics and Management Science as long as I can transfer to a specific university next year. Starting my first year of university in less then a week, going to be attending winter and summer semesters so we'll see how transferring goes. If I can't transfer then maybe i'll just major in accounting or something at my current university.


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

Computer Information Systems.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not enjoying my information technology major so far because I'm finding some of the courses quite difficult. I'm not sure what kind of career nor the field I want to get into.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

thebigofan said:


> I'm not enjoying my information technology major so far because I'm finding some of the courses quite difficult. I'm not sure what kind of career nor the field I want to get into.


Wait until you're done and everything is handled in meetings and groups and requires project management and coordination with 30 different people for everything... IT isn't the haven most people on this site think it is.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

major pain in the ***


----------



## panda7 (Aug 5, 2015)

Graphic Design, but sometimes, I kinda feel like I chose the wrong art major. =/


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupidity.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

When I do go to University, I am deciding between these:

-Philosophy 
-Environmental Studies
-History
-Film & Media Studies
-English 
-History 



?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?! I DON"T KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Physics. Currently a bit intimidated by the workload, however.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Health information technology. Fancy term for medical records administration. If I had the aptitude, I would've gone into an engineering field.


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

Psychology. It's okay, but I want to minimize my contact with others and I'm not too sure about getting into psych research. So I don't really know what I want to do. I'm just going to throw myself out to the wolves and find work.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

computer science with a focus in database management. i hope to work in database security someday.

if i have my way i'll go back to college later for a degree in art history.


----------



## DefineLife (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't know what major is since i'm not american


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Starting college as a freshman in a few days. Hoping to major in Digital Media.


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

DefineLife said:


> I don't know what major is since i'm not american


 A major is basically the program you're studying in


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

right now I'm getting a A.S. in business administration, Ill finish that in a year or so and then study quantitative finance. I might double major with financial economics though. either way I'll end up with a minor in math as well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Criminology. 

At my old university, I did Forensic Computing. Somehow managed to pass the first year, but it was a very taxing subject and just too hands-on for me, and I didn't want to waste my student loan studying it for another 2 years.

In the UK we're just stuck with the one course generally, although my uni has a small mandatory course that we have to do for one semester each year, and I usually pick a Psychology-related one.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Guitar.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Mechatronics Engineering


----------



## cosmogony (Jan 19, 2016)

I study English and love it! When thinking about majoring in it I was really worried about the small, close-knit nature of the classes/seminars at my college, with lots of individual participation and discussion with professors involved. But I decided to push through with it anyways and I feel like my life's been changed several times over by the things I've read.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

ViciousPopCobain777 said:


> Planning on majoring in Accounting with a minor in IT when i head off to college in a bit


haha thats kinda what i just finished. im double majoring in accounting and information systems (which is like the business school's version of IT), and yes i did get an accounting job

fyi IT is more fun cause of the coding, and will pay more 
Accounting is a lot more social than people think, especially if you want to do Big 4 public accounting which is where they pay good
either way there is a good shot of getting a job because as long as there are computers and money you will need an IT person and accountant


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a major pain in the a**.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Chemical engineering. It's tough but so far i'm enjoying it.


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

Computer Science is my major. I want to focus on software development. But I will see where it takes me. There's a good chance I change to computer security. I love the idea of stopping cyber attacks and being the unsung hero on a daily basis.


----------



## Vicious777 (Dec 13, 2015)

lethe1864 said:


> haha thats kinda what i just finished. im double majoring in accounting and information systems (which is like the business school's version of IT), and yes i did get an accounting job
> 
> fyi IT is more fun cause of the coding, and will pay more
> Accounting is a lot more social than people think, especially if you want to do Big 4 public accounting which is where they pay good
> either way there is a good shot of getting a job because as long as there are computers and money you will need an IT person and accountant


That's cool man! How hard did you find accounting as a major? Is it really as boring as everyone says? I'm taking College Accounting and Computer Programming next year to try it out. Do you have any advice to aspiring accountants/IT professionals?


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

ViciousPopCobain777 said:


> That's cool man! How hard did you find accounting as a major? Is it really as boring as everyone says? I'm taking College Accounting and Computer Programming next year to try it out. Do you have any advice to aspiring accountants/IT professionals?


Accounting is hard/competitive. You kinda have to have a certain mind set to do accounting, its a lot of rules on how to categorize expenses/revenues, and do financial statements. But i enjoyed it, and for me it was a better fit than IT cause im not that tech savvy lol (though coding is fun)
Accounting can be boring, although it is more likely to be confusing than boring, especially if you go into tax because there are a lot of rules. I liked the intro classes a lot (financial and managerial acctg) but disliked the intermediate classes. Audit was a fun class, cause im a perfectionist type and audit is all about seeing if there are errors. Tax was bad for me, but is good if you have a strategic mindset, and are able to find loopholes lol. (Typically audit and tax are the two main fields, though there are jobs in consulting, fraud investigation, and industry (which is more like an office job, working for one company in the day to day activities)

Idk how big your college is, but mine is pretty huge like over 40000 people, so the experience is a bit different than smaller universities, because the Big 4 accounting firms recruit heavily for accounting students. I cant speak too much for what is available for Computer sci majors.

Once you take a class you will be able to tell if it is right for you. i know a lot of people who didnt like accounting, but who still wanted to be in that area majored in finance (which is more about projections and ratios). computer programming has a lot of attention to detail. i took some Java last quarter and rn have some Python (which is not my favorite but thats more because of the class itself than the language). There are lots of different languages, and though the syntax may differ, they usually have a lot of similarities too, so it isnt too bad learning additional languages.

I know the intro classes for accounting and computer programming can be intense/weed out classes but hopefully it wont be too bad lol Hope you do well in both. 
feel free to message me if you have any other questions. :grin2:


----------



## Vicious777 (Dec 13, 2015)

lethe1864 said:


> Accounting is hard/competitive. You kinda have to have a certain mind set to do accounting, its a lot of rules on how to categorize expenses/revenues, and do financial statements. But i enjoyed it, and for me it was a better fit than IT cause im not that tech savvy lol (though coding is fun)
> Accounting can be boring, although it is more likely to be confusing than boring, especially if you go into tax because there are a lot of rules. I liked the intro classes a lot (financial and managerial acctg) but disliked the intermediate classes. Audit was a fun class, cause im a perfectionist type and audit is all about seeing if there are errors. Tax was bad for me, but is good if you have a strategic mindset, and are able to find loopholes lol. (Typically audit and tax are the two main fields, though there are jobs in consulting, fraud investigation, and industry (which is more like an office job, working for one company in the day to day activities)
> 
> Idk how big your college is, but mine is pretty huge like over 40000 people, so the experience is a bit different than smaller universities, because the Big 4 accounting firms recruit heavily for accounting students. I cant speak too much for what is available for Computer sci majors.
> ...


Thanks man! I guess I'll see next year if I like these fields. I'll shoot you a message if I have any other questions regarding this.

Thanks again!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not familiar with these American terms :/ But I assume it means what I'm studying at university. Which is Psychology.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Physical therapy assistant..
( rehabilitating people,helping them to walk again) 

Then I wanna do animation


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Animal sciences. But since I don't know what to do afterwards, I am in limbo about the whole thing. Maybe I should've switched to another major a long time ago. 
2 late 4 that


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Evolutionary anthropology. I would have chosen ethnography because that seems more interesting, but I don't think I could handle the participant observations. I don't even participate in my own life so I wouldn't be able to participate in someone else's.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Biomedical Science, with minor in psychology and computer science.

My major is alright; I really love the sciences, but I'm kind of having difficulty narrowing down what I'd like to do. I was fond of laboratory sciences early on, before I even went to university, but now that I've been here for 2 years, my interests have changed a lot, and I wish I could've gone into something like forestry, or ecology. The prospect of doing someone else's chemical equations in a cold, isolated lab for a living isn't fun, and I'd much rather be outside, working, even if I take a hit in terms of pay.

And, in all honesty, I would have been a CS major in a ****ing heartbeat if I had the competence for it. (The minor doesn't require as much upper division courses and math). It's an amazing field, lots of job prospects, will never die out as computers only keep progressing; I just can't see myself ever getting past, say, Calc II or Partial Differential Equations, since I barely recall anything from HS Algebra and had a really hard time with stats, so my math skills are pretty inferior.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm an English major but I still don't know what I want to do with it and I'm in my final year of college. The most annoying thing is when people make small talk and ask about my major and automatically assume I want to be a teacher. It's like that's all people think you can do with a degree in English.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Biology degree with a concentration in Aquatic Science. I would love to use it again. If I had a do-over I would've minored in O-chem.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm majoring in an Associate of Applied Science (Computing and Information Technology - Software Emphasis).

I wanted to get a bachelors (then a masters) in Computer Science in order to get an in dept understanding of software and not just the practical applications of it but then I realized that I need to support myself ASAP and stop living with my parents.


----------



## Bubblemonkey (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm presently building my own degree program - technical translation and interpretation (a fancy way to say I want to translate foreign scientific/engineering works into English, or possibly translate scientific language into layperson's language).

I have no idea if it's a real job, but I'm sure I can find -something- to do with that skill set if I ever get around to graduating; I've been taking a full-time workload for 5 years now, and have no intention of graduating any time soon. ^_^


----------

